# Chevy 2500 truck frame



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

A friend called today, he drives a 99 or 00 2500 ext cab. said he was looking at a 01 3500. He asked if the frames were the same for transfer of his plow mounts. I used an educated guess and said no. My reasoning was that I thought the 2500 HD frames and the 3500 frmes were probably te same but not the regular 2500. Does anybody know for sure???


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well if he has the old body style like a '97 no the frames are different but if they are both the new style they should be compatablr in my opinion beacues the front end of my truck'97 3/4 is the smae as a 1 ton '97 .


----------



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

Cat3320, Thanks. I agree about the '97's. My trucks with the old bodystyle are all the same. But,he has a 99 or 2000 new style regular2500. This was the truck they came out with before the 2500HD and new 3500 new body style. I wonde if the regular 2500 and 3500 are the same. I thought they were different because of the engine offerings. (Duramax and 8100) I guess imoa, the 2500HD and 3500 shouldbe more heavyduty. (if there is sucha thing)


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

he should be able to call the plow company where he bought the plow,they should have the part #'s for the new truck,compare them with the part #'s for the old one.


----------

